# Vitamin D



## laird (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi,

Could you please tell me if it is possible to supplement with too much Vitamin D in the first trimester?  I have just checked and with the combined tablets I am taking I am getting 1600iui which I am thinking I should cut down but google seems to be giving me conflicting information so I wondered if you could help?

Also I am taking a standard dose of calcium because I am on steroids.  Is it a good idea to stay on these even after I wean off steroids?

Thanks so much


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

What products exactly are you taking and the doses?
Is it ergocalciferol or cholecalciferol? Or another type of Vitamin D.


----------



## laird (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi,

I am taking vitamin D3 and a separate dose of calcium (just says calcium carbonate on the label) 

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Due to the steroids you are at risk of osteoporosis and should be maintaining good levels of calcium and vitamin D.

However, in pregnancy, although the requirements for both are increased there are risks from over doing it.
Your doctor should be advising on the total safe dose to be taking as it can cause adverse effects if the dose is too high and all sources of vitamin D need to be considered. Normal therapeutic doses are unlikely to cause harm. 

There is one reference from the New England Journal of Medicine that says 1000-2000 units of cholecalciferol (Vit D3) is safe in pregnancy and up to 4000 units is safe for 5 months.

However the usual recommended dose is 400-800 units per day.

I do not have access to the specific pregnancy reference source I would use at work as I am on maternity leave. I have checked on an on line pharmacy reference Micromedex though.
I suggest you discuss with your doctor and if necessary ask for a proper search looking at the drug in each trimester to be done by your local hospital medicines information centre. You can phone them yourself - just ask for pharmacy medicines information department.


It is also recommended that calcium levels are checked regularly if on high doses.

If you become anaemic and are put on iron tablets later on, then these must be taken at completely different times of the day as calcium and iron prevent absorption of each other.


----------



## laird (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you very much HH, hope you are enjoying your leave.


----------

